# MLMac



## pasc (8 Juillet 2003)

Je commence à maitriser un peu la bête (ouaaah, super duuuur), mais je me pose une question : pourquoi il y a plus de fichier dans le dossier /temp que de fichiers effectivement en téléchargement ? Et comment reconnaitre les bons pour virer les squatteurs ?


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (8 Juillet 2003)

je ne sais pas quelle est la cause, mais on peut les reconnaitre à leur taille : si elle ne correspond à aucun des fichier que tu es en train de télécharger, ce n'en est pas un. tu peux virer ces fichiers (je suppose, du moins... En tous cas, ça m'est arrivé de le faire) ; par précaution, tu peux les renommer avec le suffixe qui te parait correspondre, et essayer de voir si tu peux les ouvrir avec le player correspondant pour vérifier de quoi il s'agit.

Par ailleur, n'oublies pas cette adresse :  MacDK .


----------



## pampelune (8 Juillet 2003)

Moi j'ai eu un "léger" problème lors de l'essai de MlMac :

tout d'un coup, attendant mon DD travailler comme un fou, alors que je ne faisais pas grand chose et MlMac non plus, j'ai vu sa taille diminuer de 2Go !!!

Il m'a fallu utiliser Cocktail pour retrouver mon DD...du coup, ça m'a bien inquiété et je l'ai supprimé...pourtant ça avait l'air pas mal du tout.


----------



## alfred (8 Juillet 2003)

comme avec ml donkey, les fichiers, même en début de download se voit déjà attribuer leurs taille finale.
donc même si tu n'as downloadé que 10 mo d'un fichier, il pèse déjà 700 mo. et donc si tu as lancé 6 downloads ca prend très vite de la place.


----------



## alfred (8 Juillet 2003)

c'est parce que le download ne se fait pas de manière linéaire, comme avec xnap (p ex) mais est séparé en plein de petits fichiers qui se chargent chacun en fonction de leurs disponibilité.


----------



## pampelune (8 Juillet 2003)

Hé bien pourtant je n'ai essayé qu'un ou deux fichiers mp3...

Donc même s'il leur affectent la taille définitive, ça fait maxi 10 ou 11Mo je pense, pas 2Go !


----------



## bouilla (11 Juillet 2003)

je relance le sujet car j'ai égalmt des problemes avec mlmac.

c'est assez récent et je m'apercois que je ne suis pas le seul (vu sur les commentaires de versiontracker), dés lors que je lance mlmac, apres qq minutes d'utilisation, ma connection internet s'arrete  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suis obligé de debrancher/rebrancher mon modem ethernet pour la récuperer et ce systématiquement...

config : freebox, pismo 500, 10.2.6, mlmac 0.6


----------



## alfred (12 Juillet 2003)

bizarre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pourquoi n'utilisez vous pas ml donkey avec l'interface web ?
c'est simple et j'ai jamais eu de problèmes.


----------



## Arthemus (12 Juillet 2003)

Il en faut au moins un et ça sera peut être moi mais MlMac fonctionne très bien chez moi !
Tout ne se télécharge pas tout de suite, mais ce n'est pas pire qu'avec d'autres logiciels, et aucun soucis de connexion. 

C'était la remarque d'un utilisateur heureux


----------



## me (12 Juillet 2003)

Moi, j'avais un probleme avec mlmac 0.6 (qui est deja une grosse amelioration par rapport a mlmac 0.5)... il bloquait en essayent de telecharger automatiquement une nouvelle version du "demon" a chaque demarrage. J'ai supprime un fichier dans la library (mlnet, je crois... mais je ne suis plus sur)... et tout est rentre dans l'ordre.

Un tres bon logiciel...


----------



## r e m y (12 Juillet 2003)

Juste une petite question... quand mlmac affiche






53 fichiers partagés.... quels sont ces fichiers???


----------



## bouilla (12 Juillet 2003)

remyleroy a dit:
			
		

> * Juste une petite question... quand mlmac affiche
> 53 fichiers partagés.... quels sont ces fichiers???   *




ceux qui sont dans ton dossier "téléchargement MLmac", la liste se rafraichit uniquement au lancement d'mlmac.

pour répondre a Alfred : en terme de facilité d'utilisation, l'interface d'MLmac est qd meme bien mieux que l'interface web, en plus de ça elle necessite pas trop de ressources processeur.
Je pense avoir resolu mon probleme de coupure internet, j'ai reinstallé mlmac et j'ai mis 5 en ul au lieu des 8 mis a l'origine, ça l'air d'avoir stabilisé l'ane.


----------



## r e m y (12 Juillet 2003)

bouillabaisse a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> ceux qui sont dans ton dossier "téléchargement MLmac", la liste se rafraichit uniquement au lancement d'mlmac.
> ...



Ben il est vide mon dossier Téléchargement mlMac.... alors où ils sont ces 53 fichiers???


----------



## bouilla (12 Juillet 2003)

remyleroy a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ben il est vide mon dossier Téléchargement mlMac.... alors où ils sont ces 53 fichiers???  *



dans les preferences d'MLmac tu peux modifier l'emplacement de ton dossier de telechargement, est-ce que tu l'as modifié ?


----------



## r e m y (13 Juillet 2003)

bouillabaisse a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> dans les preferences d'MLmac tu peux modifier l'emplacement de ton dossier de telechargement, est-ce que tu l'as modifié ?   *



Oui, et il est maintenant à l'intérieur du dossier de l'application mlmac. C'est bien là qu'arrivent les téléchargements lorsqu'ils sont terminés... mais en ce moment j'ai 2 fichiers dans ce dossier, et il affiche 57 fichiers partagés (4 de plus que tout à l'heure)


----------



## roro (13 Juillet 2003)

c'est à se demander s'il ne prend pas en compte les fichiers contenus dans le package de l'appli mlMac !
pour en être sûr, crée un dossier vide et utilise le comme dossier de DL.


----------



## Floppy (13 Juillet 2003)

remyleroy a dit:
			
		

> * Juste une petite question... quand mlmac affiche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est la somme des fichiers en cours de téléchargement (dossier temp de mlMac) et des fichiers partagés (là ou vont les téléchargements terminés).

Parfois ça ne fait pas le compte parce que mlNet a déconné mais en théorie c'est comme ça qu'on les compte. Tu peux supprimer shared_files_new.ini et shared_files_new.ini.old avant de lancer mlMac pour le forcer à refaire une liste à jour.


----------



## Floppy (13 Juillet 2003)

pasc a dit:
			
		

> * Je commence à maitriser un peu la bête (ouaaah, super duuuur), mais je me pose une question : pourquoi il y a plus de fichier dans le dossier /temp que de fichiers effectivement en téléchargement ? Et comment reconnaitre les bons pour virer les squatteurs ?   *



mlMac est très convivial mais aussi très minimaliste. Tapez l'adresse http://127.0.0.1:4080/ dans Safari et ouvrez-vous la porte d'un contrôle total de mlNet.

Dls : affiche l'état des téléchargements lancés.
Uls : affiche la liste de ce que vous émettez.
Bw stats : affiche les débits.
Scan Temp : affiche le détail des fichiers du dossier temp (ce qui permet d'identifier ceux qui sont en trop et devraient partir à la corbeille)
Custom Search + Search Result : trouve beaucoup beaucoup plus de fichiers que mlMac.
View All Servers : pour choisir de se connecter aux meilleurs serveurs.

Sinon, mlMac, c'est bien pour lancer et arrêter aisément le démon mlNet (le programme qui fait tout puisque mlMac ne fait que dialoguer avec mlNet).


----------



## r e m y (13 Juillet 2003)

Un grand merci pour ces infos complémentaires.


----------



## roro (13 Juillet 2003)

Floppy a dit:
			
		

> *
> Sinon, mlMac, c'est bien pour lancer et arrêter aisément le démon mlNet (le programme qui fait tout puisque mlMac ne fait que dialoguer avec mlNet).
> *



d'ailleurs, il faut se méfier quand l'appli a quitté inopinément, le demon mlNet reste activé. Dans ce cas, des uploads sur votre Mac restent possible même si mlMac n'est pas ouvert... seule solution simple : relancer et quitter "proprement" mlMac.


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (16 Juillet 2003)

roro a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> d'ailleurs, il faut se méfier quand l'appli a quitté inopinément, le demon mlNet reste activé. Dans ce cas, des uploads sur votre Mac restent possible même si mlMac n'est pas ouvert... seule solution simple : relancer et quitter "proprement" mlMac. *



On peut aussi le quitter avec le visualiseur d'opération (dossier utilitaires).


----------



## pasc (17 Juillet 2003)

remyleroy a dit:
			
		

> * Juste une petite question... quand mlmac affiche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah bah c'est marrant, j'ai pas la même interface (la mienne est plus ancienne, je pense, parce que plus basique). Mais comme ça marche bien chez moi, je me demande si je vais customiser tout ça. Y aurait-il des améliorations significatives sur la dernière version ?


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (17 Juillet 2003)

pasc a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah bah c'est marrant, j'ai pas la même interface (la mienne est plus ancienne, je pense, parce que plus basique). Mais comme ça marche bien chez moi, je me demande si je vais customiser tout ça. Y aurait-il des améliorations significatives sur la dernière version ?    *



La 0.6 apporte beaucoup par rapport à la 0.5, surtout en stabilité, et qq réglages en plus sans passer par une autre interface.


----------



## ricchy (17 Juillet 2003)

Je profite du fil et des spécialistes du sujet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai installé MLdonkey2.04rc3 dans le dossier applications de Jaguar.
Jusque là tout va bien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai essayer plusieurs fois de l'installer sur mon autre partition qui est plus grande, mais sans résultat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Toujours une pop up qui m'indique de supprimer les fichiers temps et les .ini quelque chose comme ça.
J'ai essayer de déplacer le tout sur ma partition, mais dès que je lance MLdonkey via le script, il me demande d'installer MLdonkey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comment faire pour avoir MLdonkey sur mon autre partition ?
Faut il modifier le script, passer par le terminal, y a t'il une solution à ma requêtte ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## alorslabravo (17 Juillet 2003)

salut,
c'est tout a fait possible d'installer mldonkey (c plus délicat si tu utilises mlnet ) sur une autre partition c'est meme conseillé je pense.
garde les dossiers "temp" et "incoming" et le fichier "files.ini" 
le reste de mldonkey met le a la poubelle.
télécharge  mldonkey 2,5 
copie mldonkey 2,5 ou tu veux, recopies les 3 éléments que tu as gardé précédemment.
ensuite télécharge l'installeur du script et indique lui ou est le dossier mldonkey et voilà le tour est joué.
si toute fois ça ne marchait pas via le script tu peux tjs ouvrir une fenetre de terminal dans le repertoire de mldonkey et taper "./mlnet"

cette version de mldonkey prend en charge le réseau fasttrack ce qui n'est pas le cas de la tienne.. suffit d'aller dans option puis taper "voo" pour avoir la liste des options et en face de fasttrack de remplacer "false" par "true". 

en espérant que celà te sera utile


----------



## alorslabravo (17 Juillet 2003)

richy a dit:
			
		

> *Toujours une pop up qui m'indique de supprimer les fichiers temps et les .ini quelque chose comme ça.
> *



c'est dans les anciennes versions de mldonkey quand on arretait le daemon et qu'on voulait l'enlever il fallait enlever 2-3 fichier pour que ça reparte mais sur les versions recentes ça ne le fait plus!


----------



## ricchy (17 Juillet 2003)

alorslabravo a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est dans les anciennes versions de mldonkey quand on arretait le daemon et qu'on voulait l'enlever il fallait enlever 2-3 fichier pour que ça reparte mais sur les versions recentes ça ne le fait plus!  *


Je vais attendre la fin de mes Dl et essayer, merci.


----------



## alorslabravo (18 Juillet 2003)

y a pas de quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais tu n'es pas obligé d'attendre la fin des dl en conservant le dossier "temp" (dl en cours ) "incoming" (fichiers complets partagés) et "files.ini" (fichier qui gère l'avancement des dl en cours) et meme si tu eprd celui-ci tu fais un "recover_temp" sur l'interface web et voilà tout repart où ça s'était arrété


----------



## alfred (18 Juillet 2003)

La "safe update" ( mise-à-jour propre ) 

C'est la façon la plus sure de changer de version. Vous êtes sûr à 100% de ne perdre aucune donnée si vous suivez la procédure décrite. De plus, cela vous permet de facilement revenir à votre ancienne version si vous constatez une problème dans la nouvelle.

Il vous faut déplacer du dossier vers le nouveau dossier mldonkey : 

 le dossier temp ( fichiers en cours de transfers )
 le dossier incoming ( fichiers partagés )
 le fichier files.ini ( informations sur vos transfers en cours )
Et dans les dernières versions :
 le fichier file.sources.ini ( les sources de vos fichiers ) 
(  le fichier stats.ini ) ( statistiques )

	Vos préférences seront perdues donc il faudra re-régler les différentes options tel les que votre nom, vos vitesses max, et votre client_md4 ( pour conserver votre identité : utile avec les queues et système de crédit emule ). Ceci est à régler dans les préférences de l'interface web ( n'oubliez pas de valider après chaque ligne modifiée ).

dixit le read me de ml donkey


----------



## ricchy (18 Juillet 2003)

Merci de tous ces conseils.
Réussi avec succès mon transfert d'une partition à l'autre.


----------



## alfred (18 Juillet 2003)




----------



## ev (22 Juillet 2003)

Depuis hier matin, je n'arrive plus à utiliser mlMac (version 0,6). Au lancement, il essaye de se connecter au démon sans succés... De même, l'interface de la page web n'est plus accessible.
Est-ce la même chose pour vous ?


----------



## bouilla (22 Juillet 2003)

ev a dit:
			
		

> * Depuis hier matin, je n'arrive plus à utiliser mlMac (version 0,6). Au lancement, il essaye de se connecter au démon sans succés... De même, l'interface de la page web n'est plus accessible.
> Est-ce la même chose pour vous ?   *



ah oui tiens, en effet j'ai remarqué ça chez moi aussi hier, j'ai fermé l'appli en mettant ça sur le compte de free...

je vais en profiter pour demander si vous aussi, de temps à autre ( 1x sur 10 au lancement), mlmac vous propose aussi de faire la maj du deamon ?

je n'ai jamais accepté, le descriptif de la maj semblait curieux (null qqchose avec de nouvelles fonctionnalité dispo uniquement en anglais), si vous l'avez fait quelles sont ces nouveautés ?

je précise que ma version est la 0.6


----------



## ev (22 Juillet 2003)

idem que bouillabaisse, je n'ai pas fait non plus la MAJ. Le problème viendrait-il de là ?


----------



## jpmiss (18 Août 2003)

Floppy a dit:
			
		

> C'est la somme des fichiers en cours de téléchargement (dossier temp de mlMac) et des fichiers partagés (là ou vont les téléchargements terminés).
> 
> Parfois ça ne fait pas le compte parce que mlNet a déconné mais en théorie c'est comme ça qu'on les compte. Tu peux supprimer shared_files_new.ini et shared_files_new.ini.old avant de lancer mlMac pour le forcer à refaire une liste à jour.



A propos du partage avec mlmac: est-il possible de selectionner plusieurs dossiers a mettre en partage? Je n'ai rien trouvé dans les prefs.
Je m'explique: avec limewire on peut specifier plusieurs dossiers a partager et deplus limewire liste les sous dossiers et leur contenu (genre si on met le dossier iTunes Music en partage, limewire va cataloger tous les sous dossiers selon leur arborescence pour aboutir au fichiers audio)
Avec mlmac j'ai l'impression que seuls les fichiers du dossier de download sont partagés. C'est ennuyeux car si je veux partager mes mp3 il faudrait que je les deplace tous en vrac dans ce dossier et ca, inutile de dire que c'est hors de question. J'ai bien essayé de placer un alias de mon dossier iTunes Music dans mon dossier de download mais mlmac ne l'explore pas.
Par contre dans mon dossier de download, est apparu un dossier "fasttrack" pour les fichiers provenants de ce réseau et là, mlmac en voit bien le contenu car si je place des fichier dedans il les prend en compte dans le partage....
Bref... Il me semble que question partage c'est pas encore ca et c'est bien dommage car a mon sens le P2P ne peut vivre que du partage (c'est meme la definition). 
C'est bien joli de DL mais il faut aussi partager!


----------



## Adrienhb (20 Août 2003)

Hullo,

Il y a un truc qui m'échappe: je télécharge un fichier. Tout va pour le mieux, une fois qu'il est terminé, il disparaît de la liste des téléchargements en cours et quand je vais dans le dossier où il devrait se trouver il n'y est pas.
Par contre apparamment il est toujours dans le dossier "temp".

Quelqu'un aurait une idée de ce que je dois faire pour récupérer les fichiers?

Maaarci.

A.


----------



## alfred (20 Août 2003)

tu vas sur le  site web de ml donkey, tu choisis ton dossier et tu cliques sur "commit".

si tu es certain que le chargement est fini, et que tu peux reconnaître le fichier par sa taille, rien ne t'empêche de lui donner un nom et de lui ajouter l'extension .avi par exemple.


----------



## me (20 Août 2003)

ev a dit:
			
		

> Depuis hier matin, je n'arrive plus à utiliser mlMac (version 0,6). Au lancement, il essaye de se connecter au démon sans succés... De même, l'interface de la page web n'est plus accessible.
> Est-ce la même chose pour vous ?



Comme je l'ai dit un peu plus haut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'avais egalement un probleme similaire avec mlmac 0.6... il bloquait en essayent de telecharger automatiquement une nouvelle version du "demon" a chaque demarrage. J'ai supprime un fichier dans la library (mlnet, je crois... mais je ne suis plus sur)... et tout est rentre dans l'ordre.

Essaye... et dit moi si ca marche chez toi egalement...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2003)

Personnellement, j'ai pas mal de soucis avec MLMAC, il me ralentit ma machine, plante souvent, et me retrouve mes fichiers en cours de téléchargement uniquement quand ca lui chante. D'ailleur j'ai un peu ce soucis de soir, je n'arrive plus a continuer mes téléchargement !!  Il démarre, mais reste vite. J'ai bien vérifié les preference (dossiers temps, etc.) mais tout est bon sauf que je n'accede pas aux preferences avancées (liste vide). Que faire?


----------



## decoris (25 Août 2003)

bon, je vais tenter MLMAC, on verra s'il me permet de remplacer kazaa VPC...


----------



## decoris (25 Août 2003)

pour le moment je trouve ça pas mal du tout!!! très bien, même...

mais : il manque bcp de données sur les fichiers... durée, débit, etc...

sinon c'est vrai que c'est pas mal du tout...


----------



## alfred (25 Août 2003)

pour tout savoir d'un fichier, rien de tel que l'interface web, en cliquant sur le nom du fichier.


----------



## decoris (25 Août 2003)

merci pour le lien.

c'est normal qu'après 2h je sois toujours "stagnant" alros qu'il y a 9 sources???


----------



## alfred (25 Août 2003)

si tu vas sur le site web, tu verras au dessus des colonnes les boutons suivants: "Srcs" qui indique le nombre de sources, mais surtout "Avail" qui indique le nombre de morceaux du fichier qui sont disponibles.

sur le donkey, les fichiers ne se téléchargent pas de façon linéaire du début à la fin, mais sont découper en plein de petit morceaux, tu peux donc très bien commencé le download d'un fichier par le milieu ou la fin.

pour résumer: tu peux avoir 9 sources dispo, mais aucune séquence disponible, d'où la stagnation.


----------



## decoris (26 Août 2003)

est ce qu'on est "non pénalisés" en utilisant mlmac par rapport à kazaa?


----------



## alfred (26 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> est ce qu'on est "non pénalisés" en utilisant mlmac par rapport à kazaa?



en fait tu utilises ml donkey, mlmac n'est qu'une gui, donc je  ne crois pas que l'on soit pénalisé. kazaa fonctionne comme n'importe quel réseau dispo avec ml donkey.

enfin, si j'ai bien compris ta question?


----------



## decoris (26 Août 2003)

par exemple, avec neo qui utilise le réseau kazaa, on est pas prioritaire.. résultat : 3 ou 4 jours pour un bête divx (dont on possède le dvd), si on le trouve...

kazaa pc, avec speed download, ça DL très souvent à 70,; 80k/s, et c'est deux ou trois heures pour le même film!

je vais voir un peu avec mlmac, mais pour le moment je trouve qu'on DL beaucoup moins vites qu'avec kazaa...


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Août 2003)

Hullo,

J'ai une nouvelle question: Quelqu'un saurait pourquoi mlm quitte souvent à peine lancé et s'il ne se quitte pas pourquoi il patine dans la choucroute à la moindre recherche que je lui soumet (il indique qu'il cherche, mais ne trouve jamais rien.... et il ne s'arrête pas en plus!).

Merci de votre aide!

A.


----------



## alfred (26 Août 2003)

est-ce que tu as installé ml donkey?


----------



## alfred (26 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> par exemple, avec neo qui utilise le réseau kazaa, on est pas prioritaire.. résultat : 3 ou 4 jours pour un bête divx (dont on possède le dvd), si on le trouve...
> 
> kazaa pc, avec speed download, ça DL très souvent à 70,; 80k/s, et c'est deux ou trois heures pour le même film!
> 
> je vais voir un peu avec mlmac, mais pour le moment je trouve qu'on DL beaucoup moins vites qu'avec kazaa...



perso j'utilise plutôt le réseau edonkey. 
pour toutes tes questions, tu peux te rendre sur le  forum, il y en a un en français.


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Août 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que tu as installé ml donkey?



J'ai essayé, mais ça m'a rien trop donné, donc j'ai arrêté. Mais le problème est apparu avant.

Merci.

A.


----------



## alfred (26 Août 2003)

vu que mlmac n'est qu'une interface graphique pour ml donkey, si tu n'as pas installé celui-ci, ça ne marchera pas je crois.

Mldonkey, le manuel 

le forum

ici un guide, faq, etc... 

commence par ce dernier site.


----------



## maousse (26 Août 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> vu que mlmac n'est qu'une interface graphique pour ml donkey, si tu n'as pas installé celui-ci, ça ne marchera pas je crois.


Faux, mlmac est justement un bundle avec mldonkey à l'intérieur, qui fonctionne tout seul sans installation pariculière


----------



## alfred (26 Août 2003)

oui, j'étais pas sûr, c'est pour ça que j'ai mis "je crois".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 reste a savoir pourquoi ça ne marche pas chez adrienhb?


----------



## Lordwizard (27 Août 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> Faux, mlmac est justement un bundle avec mldonkey à l'intérieur, qui fonctionne tout seul sans installation pariculière



Effectivement je viens d'essayer, et ca a l'air pas mal du tout !!
Donc si j'ai bien compris, mlnet (=mldonkey?) est compris dedans, et du coup c'est juste une interface graphique, aussi puissant que mldonkey pour les fonctionnalités??

Sinon j'ai un soucis, contrairement a des clients Gnutella (comme Limewire que j'aime bien), impossible de trouver l'emplacement du fichier en cours de d/l !! En fait je voudrai previsualisé un .avi mais mlmac me lance QT qui est incapable de le lire, et je ne trouve aucune option qui permette de mettre VLC par exemple par défaut !!

Je vais pas attendre 10h de d/l avant de pouvoir me faire une idée tout de même !! 

Des solutions ?? Merci!


----------



## alfred (27 Août 2003)

duplique le fichier, ajoute lui l'extension .avi et si tu as déjà le début, tu pourras vérifier avec qt.


----------



## alfred (27 Août 2003)

bon, je n'utilise pas mlmac, mais ml donkey avec l'interface web, et les fichiers en cours sont dans mldonkey/temp.


----------



## Lordwizard (27 Août 2003)

Oui je l'avais trouvé !! c'est plus exactement mlnet/temp

Mais ca n'arrange rien, on y trouve des fichiers exotiques, les dupliquer est lourd car meme vide ils pesent leurs poids final soit 700Mo a chaque fois meme si l'interface m'indique avoir d/l que 10Mo...

Puis pour ceux que j'ai essayé QT ne les lit pas et VLC me montre que l'intro de 2 secondes, puis m'affiche une erreur: "mpeg_system: unable to determine stream type"...

Bref ce serait plus simple d'utiliser dans la belle interface du soft, "previsualisation" correctement , sinon j'ai vu dans pref avancé de mldonkey, un onglet Files comprenant files templates et mldonkey_previewer, qui ne sont pas coché, kesako ??


----------



## Lordwizard (27 Août 2003)

Dernière question, j'ai jamais été très chanceux avec les fichiers .avi

QT ne les gères pas, et VLC une fois sur deux...

Vu que la majorité des files d/l en P2P sont sur format PC et donc .avi

Y a-t-il un soft qui les lisent vraiment correctement!! Sinon je ne vois pas l'interet d'un client P2P sur Mac!

Je suis un peu desabusé par ce premier contact pour les gros fichiers, au moins avec l'audio les fichiers sont directement lisibles eux


----------



## alorslabravo (27 Août 2003)

salut,
il faut que tu utilises mplayerOSX qui au contraire de VLC lit les sons encodés en wma!
sinon il faut ajouter les codecs nécéssaires à quicktime:
*Le codec divx (divx.com)
*Le codec 3ivx(3ivx.com)
*Le convertisseur wma-&gt;mp3 pour divx (ici)

et bon film..l'.avi n'est pas un format pc


----------



## jpmiss (27 Août 2003)

alorslabravo a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> il faut que tu utilises mplayerOSX qui au contraire de VLC lit les sons encodés en wma!



En plus avec mplayer V2 tu peux definir l'application par defaut pour lire les .avi (pomme-i lire avec, cocher pour tous les fichiers)


----------



## Lordwizard (27 Août 2003)

Ok merci pour vos suggestions je vais essayer ca ce soir...

Sinon pour la config de mlmac qqun serait me repondre ??


----------



## decoris (28 Août 2003)

ça avance vraiment pas mlmac..

ya pas un speeddownload comme avec kazaa pour mlmac?


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> ça avance vraiment pas mlmac..
> 
> ya pas un speeddownload comme avec kazaa pour mlmac?



C'est vrai que c'est un vrai bouzin! Au debut j'ai chargé rapidement mais là je me dis que ca devait etre la chance du débutant


----------



## Lordwizard (28 Août 2003)

Et vous , vous faites comment pour previsualiser vos "downloads" ??


----------



## tornade13 (28 Août 2003)

Perso je glisse mes fichiers en cour de dl sur vlc et ça roule impec mais attention il faut avoir les chunks du debut et de la fin


----------



## Lordwizard (28 Août 2003)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Perso je glisse mes fichiers en cour de dl sur vlc et ça roule impec mais attention il faut avoir les chunks du debut et de la fin



Ok mais tu les trouvent où ? Car moi mes dl se trouvent dans un fin fond de dossier "template"et ne sont pas reconnues directement par VLC, tu les recopient et tu ajoute .avi ??


----------



## tornade13 (28 Août 2003)

J'utilise Mdonkey avec l'interface web, mon dossier TEMP contient mes fichiers en cours de dl et il sont parfaitement reconnu par vlc sans ajout d'extension...
Je m'aperçois que mlMac a ses limites et qu'il reste uniquement fait pour les newbies qui ne se posent pas de questions...
Pour avoir plus de possibilité passez donc sur MlDonkey


----------



## Le Gognol (28 Août 2003)

'

Pour prévisualiser un fichier en cours de chargement dans mldonkey, je le glisse tel quel (pas de changement de nom, pas de duplication) sur l'icone de VLC qui se trouve dans mon dock en enfonçant simultanément les touches "pomme" et "alt" pour forcer son ouverture. S'il y a suffisamment de données chargées ça fonctionne très bien. Au passage VLC ouvre parfaitement (comme MPlayer) les Divx avec son WMA (voir la liste des  formats supportés), et même des vidéos compatibles normalement uniquement avec Windows Media Player (celui-ci étant tellement pourri sous Mac que ça marche mieux avec VLC, plus fluide). Il est extrêmement rare que je n'arrive pas à ouvrir une vidéo avec VLC. Si ça passe pas c'est souvent qu'il manque des données (en cours de DL) ou qu'il est corrompu. Et sinon il y a les fameux AVI au format Intel Indeo qui nécessitent hélas l'utilisation de Quicktime sous Classic avec les extensions appropriées (faites une recherche dans le forum avec "indeo").

'+


----------



## alfred (28 Août 2003)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Pour avoir plus de possibilité passez donc sur MlDonkey



exactement. rien ne vaut l'interface web. full control.


----------



## decoris (28 Août 2003)

oui mais vasse-plus vite???


----------



## kisco (28 Août 2003)

Message effacé par Amok


----------



## tornade13 (29 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> oui mais vasse-plus vite???


A priori non parceque MLmac s'appuie sur mlDonkey...
Mais avec l'interface web on a des possibilités de réglages extrêmement poussé et cela peu évidement jouer au niveau du DL c'est clair


----------



## decoris (29 Août 2003)

si un fichier n'est prévisualisable ni avec QT, ni avec VLC, ni avec MPLayer, est ce que ça signifie d'office qu'il est corrompu?


----------



## alfred (29 Août 2003)

s'il est en cours de téléchargement, ça peut simplement être parce que tu n'as pas le morceau du début (le chunk).

si le download est fini, alors il y a un problème. dans mplayer, dans les infos du fichier, il y a une option intéressante: "recréer l'index".


----------



## decoris (30 Août 2003)

il est toujours en cours, mais comme ça fait 4 jours que je l'ai lancé je commence a m'impatienter...


----------



## alfred (30 Août 2003)

et tu as reçu combien de pourcent?


----------



## decoris (30 Août 2003)

39,4...


----------



## Lordwizard (30 Août 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> s'il est en cours de téléchargement, ça peut simplement être parce que tu n'as pas le morceau du début (le chunk).
> 
> si le download est fini, alors il y a un problème.



Par définition, la prévisualisation c'est pour en cours de dl, sinon aucun interet d'attendre qu'il soit finis !!


----------



## tornade13 (30 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> 39,4...


La vitesse depend tout particulierement du nombres de sources


----------



## decoris (31 Août 2003)

ça avance, je suis à 39,9, là...
petetre que quand je rentrerai de vacance j'aurai passé les 50%...


----------



## maousse (31 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> ça avance vraiment pas mlmac..
> 
> jya pas un speeddownload comme avec kazaa pour mlmac?


Edonkey est un réseau d'*échange*, pas de "leechers"...


			
				decus a dit:
			
		

> oui mais vasse-plus vite???





			
				decus a dit:
			
		

> il est toujours en cours, mais comme ça fait 4 jours que je l'ai lancé je commence a m'impatienter...


Decus, il va falloir t'apprendre la patience avec mldonkey (ou mlmac ou emule sur pc ou lmule sur linux....) Si tu veux comprendre un peu comment tout ça fonctionne, va lire les faq sur www.macdk.com, tu comprendras tout et notamment qu'on ne peut pas espérer télécharger un fichier de 700Mo en 1/2 journée s'il n'y a pas plus de 15 sources. En gros, tu ne peux rien y faire, et si ça ne te plait pas, et bien arrête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				decus a dit:
			
		

> si un fichier n'est prévisualisable ni avec QT, ni avec VLC, ni avec MPLayer, est ce que ça signifie d'office qu'il est corrompu?


ça peut signifier que tu n'as vraiment pas de chance et que le premier chunk n'a pas été téléchargé, donc que la lecture ne peut pas commencer (les fichiers sont découpés en morceaux de 9 Mo (des chunks) et ces morceaux sont téléchargés en ordre aléatoire suivant la dispo, et réassemblés quand tu cliques sur "commit".

Sinon pour la différence entre mlmac, mlnet, mldonkey...
mldonkey est le nom "historique", du client pouvant se connecter au réseau edonkey
mlnet est le nouveau nom depuis que mldonkey peut se connecter à plusieurs réseaux (edonkey, bittorrent, fasttrack, gnutella...)
mlmac est un logiciel basé sur mlnet, qui l'intègre est lui offre une interface cocoa. Une fois mlmac lancé, on peut accéder à l'interface web de mldonkey (mlmac lance mldonkey en tâche de fond) à la page http://localhost:4080/ et effectuer les réglages que l'on veut exactement comme avec mlnet ("full control", qu'il disaient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ), c'est strictement mlnet, intégré dans le package d'une application cocoa...

voilà voilà ...


----------



## alfred (31 Août 2003)

701 mo en 6 jours. ça m'va. 

la vitesse dépend aussi du nombre de source disponibles. si tu ne t'intéresses qu'au cinéma ouzbèk des années 30, les sources n'ont peut-être pas des top connections. et puis il y a aussi les tristes sires qui bloquent l'upload au max.

tu as quoi toi? l'adsl skynet?


----------



## alfred (31 Août 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> ça peut signifier que tu n'as vraiment pas de chance et que le premier chunk n'a pas été téléchargé, donc que la lecture ne peut pas commencer (les fichiers sont découpés en morceaux de 9 Mo (des chunks) et ces morceaux sont téléchargés en ordre aléatoire suivant la dispo, et réassemblés quand tu cliques sur "commit".
> 
> Sinon pour la différence entre mlmac, mlnet, mldonkey...
> mldonkey est le nom "historique", du client pouvant se connecter au réseau edonkey
> ...








 tu as écris tout ça pendant que je tapais 2 lignes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un pote qui l'utilise m'a dit qu'il ne fallait pas utiliser "commit" avec mlmac. qu'il les commit d'office si je puis dire.


----------



## maousse (31 Août 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> tu as écris tout ça pendant que je tapais 2 lignes.


 MDR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				alfred a dit:
			
		

> un pote qui l'utilise m'a dit qu'il ne fallait pas utiliser "commit" avec mlmac. qu'il les commit d'office si je puis dire.


possible, l'auto-commit est aussi l'option activée par défaut dans la config de base de mlnet. Enfin, c'est juste pour comprendre comment ça fonctionne, c'est tout


----------



## decoris (31 Août 2003)

j'ai l'adsl 3mbit de chez wanadoo... 
si tu me dis que c'est normal, ben je vais prendre mon mal en patience... de toute facon je pars dans 1h pour une semaine, j'espère que ça sera fini qd je reviens.


----------



## maousse (31 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> j'ai l'adsl 3mbit de chez wanadoo...


et si tu te connectes chez moi sur mon serveur avec ma ligne wanadoo française, tu me prendras quelquechose au maximum à 16 ko/s. C'est fou l'impact qu'ont les pubs aol ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(et pourquoi wanadoo ils font pas du 3 MBit dans leur pays ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## alfred (31 Août 2003)

Message effacé par Amok


----------



## Jaszu_prv (31 Août 2003)

Excusez-moi, si ça a été déjà poser comme question, mais comment installer mldonkey ?
C'est plus efficace que XNap 2.5 ou limewire ?


----------



## alfred (31 Août 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> vu que mlmac n'est qu'une interface graphique pour ml donkey, si tu n'as pas installé celui-ci, ça ne marchera pas je crois.
> 
> Mldonkey, le manuel
> 
> ...



c'était un poil plus haut.


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2003)

<font color="red">*ATTENTION!

Que vous vous intéressiez à une application simplement "pour savoir à quoi ca sert et comment ca marche", no problem. La curiosité en informatique n'est pas un vilain défaut. Maintenant, je suppose, étant d'un naturel plutot coulant malgré les apparences que les fichiers dont vous parlez sont libres de droits.

Expliquer comment ca fonctionne, aider techniquement, pourquoi pas. Ceci étant, je suis  quand même étonné de la tournure que prend ce sujet, et des participants qui ne sont pas tous des nioubies et qui entrent dans le jeu. Je viens d'éditer à tour de bras, je n'aime pas ca, j'ai autre chose à foutre de ma journée, mais là vous déconnez.

On se calme et on réfléchit bien avant de poster, sinon sanction immédiate. Le sujet passe à la trappe. On ne ferme même pas: on efface la totalité. *</font>


----------



## Cricri (5 Septembre 2003)

Depuis 48 heures, j'arrive pas à ouvrir mlMac sans que l'appli plante. Pas vous ?


----------



## Sir (5 Septembre 2003)

Non , fout tes pref de mlmac a la poubelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ca remarchera !!! 
Sir.


----------



## Lordwizard (5 Septembre 2003)

non au contraire ca marche bcp mieux qu'au debut (il y a qq jours) pour moi


----------



## Cricri (6 Septembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Non , fout tes pref de mlmac a la poubelle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, pareil! J'ai remplacé l'appli aussi mais pareil! 
Je lance l'appli et je vois "Veuillez patienter pendant......au démon" puis rien (mais visiblement pas connecté) pendant 15 à 20 seconde et plante...
 pendant ce temps Poisoned lui marche sans problème.


----------



## Cricri (6 Septembre 2003)

Changer l'appli ne sert à rien si il ne s'agit pas d'une nouvelle version. Ce qu'il faut faire c'est mettre à la corbeille le dossier mlMac dans "application support"


----------



## decoris (9 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ça avance, je suis à 39,9, là...
> petetre que quand je rentrerai de vacance j'aurai passé les 50%...



40,1.... à ce rithme je l'aurai d'ici.... 6 ans!!!

bref, pour se recentrer, ml donkey n'est pas très rapide... si on souhaite rapidement qqch, il ne reste que kazaa....

(je précise à l'attention des modo que ce que je télécharge n'est pas illégal, car totalement introuvable dans le commerce, même via internet. ça explique peut-etre pq c'est lent...


----------



## alfred (9 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> 40,1.... à ce rithme je l'aurai d'ici.... 6 ans!!!
> 
> bref, pour se recentrer, ml donkey n'est pas très rapide... si on souhaite rapidement qqch, il ne reste que kazaa....
> 
> (je précise à l'attention des modo que ce que je télécharge n'est pas illégal, car totalement introuvable dans le commerce, même via internet. ça explique peut-etre pq c'est lent...



tu as combien de sources?


----------



## decoris (9 Septembre 2003)

ben une seule... (vi, c'esst pas un truc très connu!) 
là il a fait un bon, je suis à 41,2%!

allez, pas grave, je suis aps pressé...


----------



## alfred (9 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ben une seule



alors c'est normal, patience.


----------



## alfred (9 Septembre 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> si tu ne t'intéresses qu'au cinéma ouzbèk des années 30



donc j'avais raison.


----------



## decoris (9 Septembre 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> donc j'avais raison.



pas loin!


----------



## kertruc (11 Septembre 2003)

Salut
J'ai installé Mlmac chez une copine, et depuis elle se fait des kernels à gogo...
Est-ce à cause de Mlmac ou de MlDonkey... ??
Ou d'aucun des deux ???
Merci


----------



## mc-ready (14 Septembre 2003)

Quelqu'un sait pourquoi on ne peut pas telecharger mlmac 6.2 sur version-tracker?
Puis je le trouver autre part?


----------



## alfred (14 Septembre 2003)

sinon, il y a une alternative à mlmac, c'est  easy donkey.


----------



## alfred (14 Septembre 2003)

mc-ready a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un sait pourquoi on ne peut pas telecharger mlmac 6.2 sur version-tracker?
> Puis je le trouver autre part?



ben sur versiontracker?


----------

